# How do you and how will you Power and Control your Trains?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The source of power and control that people use to run their trains seems to be continually changing so, from time to time, I like to ask what (if anything) folks are doing differently now or that they will be doing differently in the future. 


Last year I asked "How do you operate your "Railroad?"" 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/18/aft/114375/afv/topic/Default.aspx#208426 

If anyone wants to comment on that topic as well you are welcome to do so. 

Actually Kevin's comment "A bit of an amendment is in order to my response from last year, as updated battery technology has really changed how (and how often) I run my railroad" prompted this year's poll. 



This year I will make the questions more basic. 



First please answer how you are currently running your trains. 



1. How do you POWER your layout and or your trains? 

This can be Analog Track Power, DCC, DCS, Battery, Live Steam or whatever. The main thing is - how do you get the power to the locomotive? Does your locomotive carry its own power (battery or steam) or get it through the rails? 


2. How do you CONTROL your layout and or your trains? 

This can be how you control that track power, DCC, battery or whatever (sometimes the answer to one may be the answer to the other but not always). 


Next please answer the same questions - if you intend to change how you are currently running your trains - and explain what changes you intend to make and why. 


There are no right or wrong answers. I am not trying to convince anyone to change anything. This is just to get sort of an idea of how this hobby may or may not be changing. 



This is ONLY ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE DOING. It has NOTHING to do with what someone else is or should be doing. 

Answers can be as brief or as detailed as you like. There are no guidelines or rules - it is just about learning what the other guys are doing with their trains and with their layouts. 

Thanks for participating. 

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Track power using three 10 amp Train Engineers. It works for me so why fool with it?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam for power (I'd say exclusively Live Steam, but I also have a Live Diesel and an LGB "Peanuts comic" motorcycle that free runs towing a battery car -- 14 "AAA" rechargables). 

Control for the Live Steam is via an R/C that I would like to upgrade from the old 75MHZ glitchable analog to some sort of digital proportional to eliminate the glitches, even though Live Steam is so unresponsive that the glitches are hardly noticeable in actual running... only a problem when trying to do hands off switching operations.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

1. good old analogue. transformers and regulators (mostly combined in one unit) 

i started my first LGB layout with analogue. in 1970 there was no other option. - up till now, nobody could present me another system, that would fill my wishes/needs better. 

2. i control my trains with a kind of automated block system. steered by reed contacts, magnets and switches. 
as i don't like to play with trains, but like to watch trains going by, that is what makes me happy. 

i just turn the main switch, sit back and watch.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I am starting to use RC Battery- Aristo Train Engineer Basic and NiMh batteries in the tender. I have found it great! I intend to upgrade to Aristo Revolution later. I am building my 'proper' layout now so I haven't decided whether to have secondary track power or a trailing car- I will have to see which is the easiest, this is for visiting and rarely used locomotives. 

Alec.


----------



## carlferg (Mar 18, 2009)

Onboard battery and r/c with nimh and aristo revolution. carl


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use DC analog power and have been using it for 30+ years. I now have two battery powered locomotives, one a K28 and the other a Aristocraft Mallet. The battery powered engines are for visiting other non-track powered railroads. 

To control my train, I use Bridgewerks power supplies with remote control. Since I only run one train at a time this works nicely. 

Track power does require some maintainse, but you always have to clean debris off the track. Walking the track with my pole sander polishes the track and sweeps the debris to the side. I think that this is something almost everyone needs to do regardless of their power source. 

Chuck 

I have no plans to change my power supply. 

I have been buying engines at an average of 1 to 2 per year for 30+ years, I don't know the number I have, I haven't counted them and don't intend to. I have no intention to remote control all of my collection. I would rather use that money to get more rolling stock. 

Persons new to the hobby may want to start off with a remote system, DCC, RC-battery, or what ever. But it is too late for me and I'm happy with track power. 

Back when I started there was only DC track power. The few people I knew then who used batteries were replacing them after an hour or less of operation. Now the batteries are much better and you get longer run times.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam/ with a live hand/ no changes, the system has worked for over a century. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently I use track power provided by a new MRC 10 amp transformer. 

I'd like to have RC someday and maybe even battery power. 

I have a basic oval with an S curve on one side. 

I have a frt yard that I do some switching 

Pulling a 45 unit coal train with the Dash 9 leaves about 10 feet between the caboose and the front of the Dash 9.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Batteries and Del's Railbosses. 

John


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC--NCE system and mostly qsi decoders


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally track power with Train Engineer. Converted to battery power and Revolution control in 2006. Now have 8 motive power units, including a "Waddlin Goslin" and a Classic Rail bus, with this setup. Mainline gives an 80 metre (262 feet) run. Turnouts (switches) pneumatically controlled using EZ-Air and now Sunset Valley Railroad units.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

All battery power, using NiMh and Lithium-Ion batteries and all varieties of G-Scale Graphics controllers. 

Future? No more new purchases of NiMh batteries, just run the ones I have in the ground (that may take awhile). I'll also be trying Li-Pos at some point.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Good old DC analog power. I tend to put out a few trains and just watch them run. I don't do a lot of switching or operating, so this works great for me.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I run my trains solely with battery power. I am now using only li-ion batteries, both ARisto batteries,and Cordless Renovations batteries. I control all of my trains with the Revolution RC system. I supplement the Revolution system with predominantly Phoenix sound systems, with one or two Sierra sound systems. 

In the future I will continue with what I have, and follow the progress of the li-poly batteries if they demonstrate safe reliability and a lower cost.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I run Track Power DCC with Massoth wireless control. As long as I don't talk to anyone I can run as many trains as I want.......bad things have happened when not paying attention!!! I'm thinking of squirrel power for the future..we have lots of them. 

Dan


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

DC/DCC track power 
MTH Z4000 power supply, with Bridge rectifier. 
NCE G-Wire throttle 
QSI sound and Airwire recievers - For those units converted.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC track power now... NCE control system, inexpensive 10 amp switching supplies, heavy feeders, up to 10 amp trains. 

In the future, even more DCC with even more features like dual speakers to make the sound come from the right place on the loco, puffing smoke synchronized with the valve gear, remote controlled couplers, and more use of servos for animation or operating doors and hatches on rolling stock. 

I might use location feedback, the new idea allows you to locate locomotives and cars pretty exactly without additional wiring or sensors. 

Possible automated computer control for just running "display mode" 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

1. How do you POWER your layout and or your trains? 
Completely converted over to Li-Ion batteries. Everything on board the locomotive, though most locos have removable coal loads or tender shells so I can swap out the batteries when discharged. (Plus a few live steamers, both R/C and manual) 
2. How do you CONTROL your layout and or your trains? 
Either the Aristo Revolution with Sierra sound or Airwire/NCE controllers with either Airwire G-2/Phoenix or G-wire/QSI. Very pleased with all combinations. 

Later, 

K


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I use track power. Power supplied using Bridgewerks 15 amp plus remote R/C units to track. Not sure which way I will go in the future. 

Doc


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In the future, even more DCC with even more features like dual speakers to make the sound come from the right place on the loco, puffing smoke synchronized with the valve gear, remote controlled couplers, and more use of servos for animation or operating doors and hatches on rolling stock. 

I might use location feedbac 


WOW, did my ears (eyes?) perk up when I saw "remote controlled couplers"!. I'm planning to convert my as-yet small number of rolling stock to Kadees later this summer. What's this all about, and should I hold off for it? 

Likewise, location feedback sounds like something I might be interested in a few years down the road. 

JackM


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was going to try to put some sort of chart together but there were so many variations that I did not think the results would be very meaningful. 

Perhaps the important thing is that no particular type of power and or control seems to be the overwhelming top choice. 


As for myself: 

1. How do you POWER your layout and or your trains? 

I still use a bit of everything. Mainly LGB, Bridgewerks and Aristo-Craft for track power plus a little battery and live steam. 



2. How do you CONTROL your layout and or your trains? 

Mainly with LGB, Aristo-Craft and Bridgewerks manual and remote (tethered) throttles plus radio control with Revolutions, old Train Engineers, and Bridgewerks but then throw in LGB and Massoth MTS and MTH's DCS. 

They all have some unique features that I like but none are important enough (to me) to make me want to convert everything to anything. 


As for my future, I don't expect to make any major changes. Most trains will continue to run primarily on plain analog track power but new Aristo-Craft locos will probably end up track powered controlled by Revolutions and new other brand locos will probably stay on analog track power unless they come with plug and play interfaces that work readily with the Revolution or MTS. 


Keep the answers coming. Perhaps if enough folks participate some sort of trend might start to show up. 


Jerry


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Airwire, Li-ion and Nihm batteries, Phoenix sound.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Still using 10 amp MRC analog power packs (plus others) and track power. Since I don't envision ever getting a layout that large or complicated, those features probably will not change. 

David Meashey


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

My 20x25 loop is powered by an MRC 6200, my 70' branch & the other 40' branch are powered with a 10a power supply using the Aristo train engineer. My 250' point to point line is operated by RCS on board battery.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I use Digitrax DCC with power through the rails, and radio controlled throttles. I only have one QSI decoder for sound and motor control at this point (for my Aristo Mallet) but plan on getting more then their new deocder comes out. All of my other locos have motor only decoders. I do have one battery operated loco that just has a forward/stop/reverse switch on it. It was a track powered big hauler that I converted just to try it out. My only live steam (Aristo 0-4-0) is radio controled. 
Bob


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

AirWire and Locolinc. Allbeit the Locolinc is being phased out in favour of AirWire. Battery onboard all loco's. 
I have to take my time, as some components are difficult to source in the UK. 
Rod


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Running track power with an older Aristocraft transformer. I'd love to go to RC/Battery once I figure out how to afford it . 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I use Massoth DCC for my layout and our club modules. Also LGB DC analog throttle for the modules for people without DCC engines. 
Steve


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: 

This is an interesting topic. You can still keep a table. Just limit it to the major applications. I think that they fall into: analog DC, DCC, R/C-battery, live steam and "?". Keep the master table simple. Within each major heading, there are many subsets. At this point the subsets don't matter, they only complicate the question. 

You could fill in my space with DC analog and R/C-battery. What I use in each of those topics is immaterial at this point. 

Chuck


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Nimh Battery packs in the loco 

2. Airwire and Revolution with phoenix sound, and a couple of mylocosound


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 03 May 2011 04:47 PM 
Jerry: 

This is an interesting topic. You can still keep a table. 

Chuck 


Hi Chuck, 

I confess. When I started to build a table I decided the flow of comments was more interesting than a table summing them up was likely to be and, if I produced such a table, it might have given the impression that the topic had ended and was being tallied. 

An alternative possibility is that I'm too lazy to put the work into creating a table. ; ) 

If anyone wishes to tally the results they are welcome to do so. 

I am becoming the guy who leaves his camera at home because sometimes recording what we see distracts us from enjoying the view. 

Your comments are valid and appreciated. 

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

On the mainline I have a 24v meanwell power supply and REVO on board. On the Pietown and Western, we use starter set power packs, battery (el cheapo trains) or hand power. 

Going forward, the new MRR will be the same setup. The P&W may change over time, but I suspect that it will also remain as it is.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Live Steam 
2. Varible DC to track via track side TE/REVO - For older trains 
3. Constant DC to track then to on board REVO - Newer trains with proper wiring, can also run on battery. 
4. Battery car with REVO and Li-on battery - Newer trains with proper wiring, can also run on constant DC. also run with DCS and live steam. 
5. DCS with Bridgeworks power thru DCS/TIU 

The mix will change in the future. This is dependent on finances and available time for conversions. Since I started, I have moved from 18v/10amp to 24-30v; 15-20amp power supplies. Also considering battery powered DCS. Battery power is my favorite, run it anywhere and on anything..........Jim


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

1) Power 
Battery power, NiMH and Lithium. No power on the rails. Most of my locomotives are wired to also run on track power for meets. 

2) Control 
My own digital proportional radio control system with back EMF on all receivers. Some locos I have equipped with RC couplers for switching (much more fun!).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have started a table (excel file) of the results so far. I could not place the table in this forum and keep the format. Go to the Public forum and look for "How do you and how will you Power and Control your Trains? Part 2" for the results so far. At this point R/C Battery is leading with DC track power a strong second. 

Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, this is a test of your table to see if it will work.

username
DC
DCC
RC/Battery
Live Steam
Other
toddalin
x
 
 
 
 
semper vaporo
 
 
 
x
 
Kormsen
x
 
 
 
 
alecescolme
 
 
x


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve: 

It seems to work, but there in an incredible amount of dead space before the table shows up. My guess is that there is at least two tables worth of dead space before the top of the table showed up. This is what the table looks like when I directly paste it in from EXCEL. Some of the formatting is OK and some is shifted. 

Chuck 

username   DC  DCC  RC/Battery  Live Steam  Other 
toddalin   x 
semper vaporo            x 
Kormsen    x 
alecescolme         x 
carlferg x 
chuck n	x x 
hcampbell x 
rivette	x 
totalwrecker x 
lownote x 
penisok x 
Del Tappario x 
dieseldude	x 
eheading x 
ddevoto x 
KCHahn x 
Greg Elmassin x 
East Broad Top x 
docwatsonva	x 
jebuck x 
Dave Meashey	x 
Fred	x x 
Bob in Kalamazoo x	x	x 
Rod Fearnly x 
tj-lee	x 
SLemcke	x	x 
nkelsey x 
markoles	x 
jmill24	x x	x	DCS 
rmcinter x 
Ray Dunakin	x 
Total	13	6	15	4	1 

It is ever worse after I submitted it. There are no tabs left!! 

Now I no longer see your version of the table. 

Now it is back. 

1630EDT 

It looks, almost, fine now in the edit mode. East Broad Top, bob in Kalamazoo, and Rod Fearnly are shifted over one cell. Lets see how it does in the thread after I hit submit. 

1635 EDT 

The submitted table still doesn't work for me. Your first two lines look fine. 

1650 EDT 

Steve: 

That looks good. Is there any way I can do it, without retyping everything when new answers come in?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, as you can see from the previous reply I finally got it to work, however, the amount of work to do that just wouldn't be worth the effort. Basically what I did was copy your table from the other topic; pasted it into MS/Word; then made some modifications and took just the headers and the first three rows; pasted that into the MLS HTML editor in the Forum Testing and Bugs forum; switched from the normal view to the HTML view so I could get the MS/HTML code; then I had to edit out all of the CR/LF character pairs, effectively putting the whole of table's HTML code on one line. You can try it but I don't think you'll find it worthwhile. 

I'm sure that your spreadsheet HTML code would work too, if you put all on one line, but again it's not worth the effort to do it. Better to just use the other topic. Sorry I wasn't much help :-(


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to get in on this so late. I use RCS r/c battery (2 NiMH 7.2v in series) with either mostly Sierra or sometimes Phoenix digital sound systems.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used most of the R/C controls on the market today and some that aren't around any more... 

Started out many years ago with batteries and Velvet Touch receivers, moved to AC 27 Mhz TE's onboard, have a couple of the old RRRemotes still running, tried AC 75's, then moved to Airwire, have some QSI, used Railboss very effectively and now working with the Aristo Craft REVOLUTION. 

All batteries now 11.1, 14.8 and 18.5 Li-ion rechargables after using 6 and 12 volt gel cells for years. 

I have 4 track powered loops powered by various power supplies with 3 of the track powered lines to and fro trolley lines.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve: 

Thanks for the help. Sorry for the delay in responding, but dinner and exercise got in the way. I have a bunch of lazy large mouth bass and sunfish that need exercise on the end of a fly rod. If I don't do this every evening I might have a lot of overweight fish. 

I think that my tables in other forums will have to work for me. I'm not into HTML code. 

I seem to remember that a year or so ago I voted on something in the Poll Booth. I got in once to vote and that was it. The vote was tabulated and I couldn't stuff the ballot box. Can a question such as Jerry's be set up so that members could enter their answers to multiple choice questions or fill in some spaces on a table, similar to the one I created? 

Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck

No problem

As it currently stands, as far as I know the Poll forum software only supports a single question per poll. However, when the poll is created the answer section can be configured for a single selection out of the available choices, or configured for multiple selections among the available choices. After the user makes their selections and submits their reply for posting then that user is locked out of the poll section, but I believe additional replies may still be posted.

Since Jerry wishes to ask multiple questions in a single poll entry to keep things concentrated rather than create multiple polls with one question each, he doesn't use the actual poll section of the software.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information. 

chuck


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been a die hard track power operator for over twenty years. This year I have entered into the R/C battery power realm. So far I am very pleased with it and I can see the potential for expanding it to my entire railway.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 05 May 2011 07:55 PM 
I have been a die hard track power operator for over twenty years. This year I have entered into the R/C battery power realm. So far I am very pleased with it and I can see the potential for expanding it to my entire railway. 


We're like Madman on being a old die hard.. We been track power in Ho scale from the 50ths and still track power in the Garden R.R. with blocks sys. 
It would cost to much for us to change our Eng's. over now, but we do have one Batt. powered Eng. using an old R/C TM.in a baggage car. 

Our controllers are R/C Aristo's TM's.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I use track power DCC as well as live steam. For the DCC I use Massoth wireless navigators controlling LGB MTSIII central station. I can't see me changing anything in the future except the batteries in the remotes. Maybe someday I'll try out automation using the wireless feedback system and computer control. 
For the live steam I prefer manual control. 

Keith


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

At the moment I am using DC and Live Steam. I have a DCC system which is not hooked up, but will be when the outside track is in.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy: 

I'm answering you question here as this is Jerry's thread that started the table. 

Your questions is a good one, but it is beyond the scope to the table I'm keeping. 

For your information I have been using R/C with my DC power for many years. First with the Aristo TE and now with a Bridgewerks remotes. I have three of Dave's units. One a power supply with built in servo for speed and direction and two that are additonal plug in units with speed and direction. I have a fourth unit that is speed only. 

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 06 May 2011 09:04 AM 
It would be interesting to know how many of you use Radio Control with power other than Battery. 


I use: 

1. Train Engineers Version 1, 2 and 3 
2. Revolutions 
3. Bridgewerks UR-15 
4. MTH's DCS 
5. LGB's MTS 
6. Massoth DCC 

All are used with track power. 

MTS/DCC and DCS carry the control signal through the rails and the rest control track voltage via radio control. 

The only Radio Control locos I use with battery power are some toy train sets I bought for the grandkids that cost $10 - $25. 

I do have some batteries I got out of Shark vacuum cleaners and another that was a door prize that I take with me when I visit battery only layouts (I can use them with Aristo E-8's that came pre-wired for both track power and battery operations). 

I have nothing against battery power for others (those I know who use battery power have very good reasons for it). In my case everything I have that runs on batteries has dead batteries from lack of use. Most of the batteries in my Train Engineers, Revolutions, DCS, MTS and DCC (and sound systems) are dead and have to be replaced before I can run them. A lot of the battery connections are corroded from dead batteries from when I forgot to remove the batteries. 

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, I noticed on the big spreadsheet you're not listed as using DCC, yet clearly that is one of the systems you're using.... 

Keith


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 

I'm useing battery R/C will be starting a layout shortly. 

chuckger


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Rite now I'm only using DC, As i feel it works best for me. I've tried DCS and it didnt work out too well but I may try DCC 
in the future as I own a couple of QSI Sounds Boards and I like them. 

Fred


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 06 May 2011 02:44 PM 
Hi Jerry, I noticed on the big spreadsheet you're not listed as using DCC, yet clearly that is one of the systems you're using.... 

Keith 


Hi Keith, 

You are right. I had not noticed. I do run MTS/DCC (some refer to them as different systems but my equipment uses both systems - some LGB locos with MTS and some non-LGB locos with DCC). Most of the time I run the MTS and DCC on plain analog track power (still my favorite). I actually run my O Gauge MTH equipment on analog track power because I don't have to use the DCS controller to activate the bell and whistle there. 

For that matter I also (infrequently) run live steam. 

Thanks for catching it. 

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, wasn't on the table, but as soon as he provided the information, he was added. 

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 06 May 2011 05:35 PM 
Jerry, wasn't on the table, but as soon as he provided the information, he was added. 

Chuck 


Thanks Chuck, 

Jerry


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I use track power and battery power. I use Aristo Train Engineer for both. Future plans call for all battery as funds become available. 

Roger 
POOL RR 
Caddo Mills,TX


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Power (listed in order of frequency of use) 
- Track Power DC Analog 
- LGB 6A AC supply for LGB MTS II system 
- Li-Ion Battery in Aristo Battery Car 
- Track Power DC PWM (Aristo Train Engr Sys) 

Control (listed in order of frequency of use) 
- MRC "G" 10A built-in throttle for pure analog control. 
- DCC - LGB MTS II tethered throttle/controller/power supply for LGB engines so-equipped 
- R/C using Aristo Train Engr Transmitter with a Aristo Battery Car trailing Aristo locos equipped with battery/track power switch. 
- R/C for track power using Aristo Train Engineer CRE55471 (with MRC power supply)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

DCC and track power for me............................


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

RC battery on my layout.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

-Steam\RC Steam 
-DC/Wireless DC 
-DCC 
-Wireless DC, Battery 
-Wireless DCC, Battery 

Michael


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

R/C and battery on my layout. 
Don Hofsheier


----------

